# Plastic body baits



## Uncleroy (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find some plastic body baits. Looking for minnow style in 4 to 6 inches. And like a shad or alewife style.

Thanks
Roy


----------



## Young Whiskers (Feb 23, 2005)

jannsnetcraft.com or barlowstackle.com


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's a web-site I stumbled across. It sounds like you can have molds built to your specifications.....

http://www.toledo-bend.net/garst/


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I have some custom-crafted molds that absolutely cant be beat. All of them are shad-bodied with twister-tail ends. I'll pour a few so you can take a look. Pretty much one of a kind, and they do catch some :B (90% of the S-eye im my gallery were caught on them)


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

This is my 3.5" Shad swim/twister. I also have a monster 6", but I can't find the mold at the moment.

I can pour these one of two ways: 

1.with a skinny tail that spins flawlessly with just about any size jighead/weight. 

Or 

2. With a thick tail that when spinning causes the body to "swim" back and forth, more of a swimbait action then a twisting-tail action

Both are deadly on just about anything that swims....


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Stamina Tackle- Lurepartsonline.com. I've tried to order a couple times but they are always on back order, expecially this time of year, Hagen's is another tackle parts/lure supplier. Jann's Netcraft as well, they are in Toledo. 

I've done business with all of them, good experiences so far.


----------

